
Mill Ave. At Night (Uber Crash Site) - jadedhacker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRW0q8i3u6E
======
tzs
This verifies that the speed limit is 45 mph, not the 35 mph that many were
reporting. Many suspected that was the case because of the sign in this Google
street view image [1], but since that image is from July 2017 it was possible
that the speed limit had changed since then. The car in the submitted video
drives by that sign, and it still says 45 mph, and there are no new signs
between there and the crash site.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/@33.4350531,-111.941492,3a,75y,3...](https://www.google.com/maps/@33.4350531,-111.941492,3a,75y,329.33h,86.22t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sx-K4_17J8MVthFRapvIa2A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

